# The 5,700-teu Hyundai Confidence adrift off US



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Report from Tradewinds 31 January 2007:



_
The 5,700-teu Hyundai Confidence (built 2003) is adrift off the US west coast.

A K-Line vessel has responded to a call from the US Coast Guard (USCG) to assist a Hyundai Merchant Marine (HMM)-operated container ship which is in distress off the US west coast. 


An urgent marine information broadcast (UMIB) was put out by the USCG after receiving a distress signal from the 5,700-teu Hyundai Confidence (built 2003) which is “disabled and adrift due to mechanical problems” about 1,200 miles west of Seattle. 


Early reports of the incident indicated that two of the crew of 23 have been injured as the vessel was tossed around in 20-foot waves and high winds. 


The USCG in Juneau, Alaska received the distress signal in the early hours of Tuesday morning local time and deployed a C-130 aircraft but a cutter is expected to take three days to reach the stricken vessel. 


K-Line’s 5,600-teu Suez Canal Bridge (built 2002) has responded to the UMIB and was due to have reached the Hyundai Confidence on Tuesday afternoon. 


Questions put to HMM on the matter on Wednesday were asked to be submitted by e-mail. A reply from HMM on Wednesday morning indicated more information would be forthcoming on Thursday morning. 


It is not known what caused the vessel to become disabled or if there is any damage to the vessel or pollution as a result of the incident. 


The ship was travelling from the South Korean port of Pusan to Los Angeles though it is not known how much cargo or fuel oil is onboard. 


The Panama-flagged Hyundai Confidence is classed by the Korean Register and has insurance cover with the North of England P&I Association. 

By Eoin O'Cinneide in London

published: 09:24 GMT, 31 January 2007 | last updated: 10:07 GMT, 31 January 2007 _


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here seen in better conditions in the Elbe area:
©Jochen Laskowski


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Ruud, nice one. (Thumb)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

US Coast Guard, Alaska District, report vessel has effected repairs and is continuing with her voyage. Assistance for the injured crew is not required.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update*

From the L.A Times - 

_ANCHORAGE, Alaska - A cargo ship that became disabled on rough North Pacific seas this week has made repairs and is continuing on to Long Beach, the Coast Guard said Wednesday. 
The 938-foot Hyundai Confidence was moving south at 9 knots after fixing engine problems that cropped up Tuesday, said Lt. Charter Tschirgi with the Coast Guard in Juneau. 

The ship ran into trouble about 880 miles south of Kodiak when a crane fell into the engine while the vessel was being tossed in heavy seas, said Lt. Cmdr. Shawn Mauldin. 

Two crew members were injured. 

Other crew members made repairs to the lube oil pump, which controls the lube oil for the main engine, and were allowed to proceed to California, Tschirgi said. 

The injuries to the two crew members were not considered life-threatening. One of the crew members has a broken arm and leg, and the other has a sprained ankle. The ship has its own medical personnel on board. 

The ship was on its way from Asia when it ran into difficulties. _

Rushie


----------

